# The 11 weeks and 2 days of Whistler



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello to all,

This post is just to introduce our bundle of joyous energy to the forum. We got Whistler at 8 weeks and he's growing at such a rapid rate! I'd like to thank you all for all the interesting comments that we have read on the forum as it helped us immensely to confirm our choice. As both avid runners, we are really enthusiastic about being able to enjoy his energy (we are not going to bring him out on steady runs before 18 months...). He is of both field and show lines and his father is quite the muscular larger vizsla. He was the first born of the litter. I will add a few pics! Hopefully you guys will love him as much as we do!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I forgot to mention: he's 17lbs already! (he's out 3 times a day for walks and play..)


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Sweet boy, cute name too


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, welcome to the forums! Love the name, also. Whistler is beautiful.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome AT and Whistler. I must say, he is a very, very handsome looking boy. He looks like my Ozkar did at that age.  Keep the puppy pics flowing in, I doubt any of us tire of puppy pics!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - he is a very handsome dog - just love those wrinkles 

So pleased to hear you aren't going to take him running with you till he's 18 months -very sensible


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy your Whistler is!! Welcome!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh wow he is so handsome. Welcome to the forum! Something about him reminds me of Otto as well - melts my heart. Enjoy every second of those puppy months - they fly by! Where is Whistler from?


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you for the nice comments and welcome! Whistler is from Nova Scotia Canada. His father Romeo is quite the beast I must say! Really sharp looking eyes/face and a little on the bigger end of Vizslas. He's the first born of a litter of 7 and was the breeder's pick of the litter with one of his brothers. She kept the brother because he was a little higher energy at puppy testing. She does however want us to keep him intact because he might become her stud. (She is involved in The Canadian Vizsla Association at a high level so we felt more than confident in what we were getting)

Whistler will pretty much be a carbon copy of Romeo as she stated. And Romeo is 'their' pet out of the kennel so we felt very privileged to be able to take him home.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to say Whistler's the first born of 7..


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler with one of the cats..


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler being Whistler


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler and his toy Koala!


----------

